# ford 4000 engine rebuild - Disaster



## simon jeans (Feb 27, 2020)

1972 Ford 4000 chassis no. B907503

Finally this morning I completed my engine rebuild and started her up,
all looked good until I checked the oil dipstick and found lots of water mixed with the oil. 
So, radiator, front axle and sump off. On inspection it was difficult to see where the water was coming from.
Next, I reconnected the radiator and using a rad pressure tester pumped it up to 7lbs, took another look. 
This time I could see water coming from around the bearings??.
So I think my sleeves are sealed OK.
I should say that the reason for the rebuild was engine breakdown while my wife was driving the tractor. She suddenly noticed water coming from the engine area and sensibly switched off. I did not determine at the time where the source of the leak was, But did discovered copious water in the sump.

_My question is how can the water cross over into the pressure oil feed.
Are the internal oil ways so close to the water jacket that a breakthrough may occur.
What further tests/inspections might I try._

I am also puzzled that the machine shop that fitted new sleeves, bored and honed, resurfaced the block. They also pressure tested the block, but no result is recorded on the itemized invoice. I have assumed it passed. When I can not withstanding the current virus situation I will talk to the shop ASAP.

I suspect a complete strip down is necessary and maybe the block is unsalvageable.
If anyone has had a similar experience I would like to know how they got on.
I've added some pictures not that they will help much.

Many thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is their work warranted?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The sleeves are dry. Originally there were no sleeves, the cylinders were bored in the block and the water jackets are part of the block. The new sleeves are fitted in the over bored old cylinders, and cannot leak water (if the are new).

I think your problem is at the gasket between the head and block. Somehow water is passing by the gasket from a cooling channel and into an oil channel. Could be wrong gasket, uneven surfaces on block/head, sleeves tops protruding or just a bad assembly work.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I looked a bit closer at your pictures. Why is there a hose at the oil pressure sender?


----------

